
How to Find Which Company Sold Your Email to Spammers - marvinrussell
http://marvinrussell.com/how-to-find-which-company-sold-your-email-to-spammers/
======
coreyp_1
except that modern spammers know this trick, too, and just sanitize the email
address before they send the email.

~~~
DrScump
Most don't seem to bother.

The only problem I've had using this is that some sites have sloppy email
address verification and assume that the plus sign should be disallowed.

